# Google- Linzess (Linaclotide) Approved For IBS And Constipation, And Chronic ... - Medical News Today



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/v9UcqM2LXYkz_M/6.jpgeMaxHealth<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Linzess (Linaclotide) Approved For IBS And Constipation, And Chronic ...**Medical News Today*Linzess (linaclotide), for the treatment of chronic idiopathic constipation and *irritable bowel syndrome* with constipation, has been approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), USA. The approval is for adult patients only. "Idiopathic" means *...*FDA approves Linzess, new drug for *irritable bowel*, constipation<nobr>Los Angeles Times</nobr>FDA approves Linzess for treatment off *irritable bowel syndrome* and constipation<nobr>eMaxHealth</nobr>New *IBS* Drug Linzess Approved<nobr>WebMD</nobr><nobr>Boston Globe</nobr> -<nobr>Boston.com</nobr> -<nobr>Businessweek</nobr><nobr>*all 87 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

